# New to the forum!



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad I found this forum...i've been lurking on the monster link for the last couple of years slowly adding to my yard haunt.

Have built so far, gates, fcg, witch, frankenstein and am working on an axworthy ghost and an electric chair for this year.

It's amazing how quickly the time seems to fly. I've been planning all summer to finish these things and will be lucky to get them out by the 27th!

Anyhow, I'm in Miami...anyone else local feel free to stop by and say hello.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you and yes, Florida has a Haunt Group!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay! another victim!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wooo HOOOOO more fresh meat...Lets see some pictures. Hey i need a volunteer to come and help me get finished...>HELP


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have quite a yard haunt already.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, my fellow Floridian!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Just in time for the crazy-ness!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Just in time is right...... now get to building.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome...here are a couple of pics of the first stages of getting the house ready to go, not sure if this will work but i'll give it a shot:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 
I don't know why your images didn't work but here are the links:

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3780/5/53/68/98/15/6/615986853503_0_ALB.jpg

You have a permissions issue this link:
http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3780/5/53/78/91/89/8/889917853503_0_ALB.jpg

http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3780/5/53/78/3/84/1/184037853503_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

interesting that I can see them in my reply...let me know if they aren't coming up for you.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Darn it. I can't open the links, and only have little boxes with an x in it for the photos in your reply.

Oh well, if anybody can fix the link, I would love to see the pics.

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing your pics and hearing ideas.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome.. I'm sure it'll become as additing on here as building the props themselves..


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

There's the pics! Yea!!!!
Great props! I love the bird in the cage!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright! Fresh blood! Welcome to the bad side of town.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome, and love your props!, the 4th stone from the left is super cute (cute is bad I know, but not to me, I love it) gonna have to try n do a remake of that, hope you don't mind. ;O)


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

feel free to copy away!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for posting pics......we love pics!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome! I must say that I love the extra detail to the fence gates!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

